# Jojoba oil for cutting boards?



## manmachine (Sep 10, 2015)

I've been reading around the forum trying to find an alternative to mineral oil for cutting boards. I've seen many people say that triglycerides should not be used, for a variety of reasons, and beeswax has its obvious limitations. I realized that I happened to know of a vegetable wax that is liquid at room temperature, is non-toxic, can be safely ingested, and practically does not rancidify. Although it is almost always sold as "jojoba oil", it is actually a wax. I've never seen it mentioned it being used for cutting boards, so I was wondering if anyone here has heard about it. It is used to seal wood by professional woodworkers, and I'm reading that it dries and absorbs quickly. Has anyone here tried it on their cutting boards? 

The downside is that this wax is more expensive than the other options. In small quantities, the cheapest reputable brand I've seen is Aura Cacia. I saw one vendor inexplicably selling that brand for about $1/oz, but everyone else was selling it for twice that. I know it can definitely be found for below $1/oz when buying by the gallon, but that is still more expensive than the other options.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

USP Mineral oil is all I use and I've never had a problem.  I clean my end grain board with cheap vodka then oil it.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

What have you got against USP mineral oil? It's what the pros use on their boards, it _never _becomes rancid, and it can be safely ingested, in case you want to lick your boards.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## manmachine (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm sure mineral oil is fine, but I'm asking about jojoba oil. I've read several places that jojoba wax never goes rancid. I just want first-hand verification of that in a kitchen environment. Jojoba oil is also edible. It's a natural liquid wax squeezed out of jojoba seeds. 

I really don't understand why people would spend $400 on a cutting board, then insist any finish that can not be purchased at a dollar store is an outrage. Even from the point of view of aesthetics, every finish is considerably different. 

Jojoba oil has many uses. It prevents rancidification of oils it's added to, it's great for acne, and it's a great carrier oil for perfumery. Everyone should have some in the house.


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

If you want to use jojoba oil then go for it. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

I'm a professional woodworker and I've never heard of it.

But that doesn't mean squat. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I've used mineral oil for years and know it _never _becomes rancid.

So that's what I use and recommend for any and all woodwork that comes in contact with food.

But I'm old and set in my ways. I tend to use what I know works.

Perhaps jojoba oil is the wave of the future. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Thanks for giving me something to Google but I'll stick with what I know for now. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

SEE?!!

I _ told_ you the pros use USP mineral oil !

If you would like more information, look up the cutting-board research done and reported in peer-reviewed papers from the Food Services Department of the University of Wisconsin Milwaukee. They say

...mineral oil /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Zagut,

Many woodworkers use jojoba oil on their tools as a rust preventive, among other things, it doesn't dry out and form a film.


----------



## manmachine (Sep 10, 2015)

It's hard to call jojoba oil "the wave of the future" when it has been used for woodworking for thousands of years longer than mineral oil. 

I don't appreciate the attempts to derail the thread. I'm sure mineral oil is great, even several governments say so; the matter is pretty much unarguable at that point, but I'm still curious if people have actually used jojoba oil on their cutting boards. Even if it's the worst possible thing you can ever put on your cutting board, I still want to hear if someone has tried it. Mineral oil doesn't factor in at any point; it's off-topic.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Hey, 'machine...

Use whatever you want. If you decide on diesel fuel, though, don't forget to add the anti-coagulent for wintertime, around about November.!

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I use *Diesel 911* in my tractor fuel year 'round.


----------



## manmachine (Sep 10, 2015)

I've got to say, nothing in the world could've made me as happy as your permission to use jojoba oil on my cutting boards, and I honestly mean that. 

So has anyone ever used jojoba oil on their cutting boards?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

From WebMd:

Jojoba is *LIKELY SAFE* for most people when applied to the skin. It can cause some side effects such as rash and allergic reactions.

Jojoba is *LIKELY UNSAFE* for anyone when taken by mouth. Jojoba contains a chemical called erucic acid, which can cause serious side effects such as heart damage.

It's also expensive like $8.35 for a 4oz. bottle. If you want to pay that much to roll those dice be my guest.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

manmachine said:


> So has anyone ever used jojoba oil on their cutting boards?


Finally, I can now chime in without any concern of derailing the thread. No I have not used jojoba oil on my cutting boards.


----------



## manmachine (Sep 10, 2015)

Jojoba oil is used as a massage oil and for skin products all over the world. It has been used for this for thousands of years. It is mostly a wax; it is safe on your skin. While non-toxic to eat, you shouldn't eat it, much like mineral oil. There's no risk in using it. Hopefully someone here has used it for cutting boards and would like to share their experience.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Not trying to be snarky, but many times, no answers is an answer.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Manmachine, after a week I doubt there is anyone, active on these boards, that use Jojoba oil for their cutting boards, sorry. But after doing a bit of research and coming across the same information that @Mike9 did, on WebMD.com I don't know that I would use it for cutting boards. While it seems to be safe for topical uses it doesn't seem quite so safe when ingested. While you aren't using to cook with or consume, I personally would still stay away from it. But that's a personal choice.


----------



## zagut (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you Pete.





Manmachine, I've looked into jojoba oil a bit and can't see any advantages for it's use over the thread drifting mineral oil that I use and recommend for folks that use my product for food prep.





I'll stick with what I know but any info about jojoba oil that makes it worthwhile to use over mineral oil would be accepted.


----------

